# VXRS Ulteam - BB Shell Cable grooves



## santabarbara (Nov 27, 2004)

Does anyone know if the BB shell Campy cable grooves are compatible w/ the frame? If not, does anyone know where they can be had? I actually have the Campy set, but it doesn't look like it fits. Any information would be appreciated.


----------



## santabarbara (Nov 27, 2004)

Disregard, taken care of.


----------

